# find als nicht-rekursives Programm verwenden



## bauchinj (13. Januar 2010)

Hallo!

Ich arbeite die bash und würde nun gerne alle DIREKTEN Unterordner eines Ordners auslesen, da aber find rekursiv arbeitet, sehe ich auch die Unterordner der Unterordner - bin ziemlich neu auf diesem Gebiet, vermute aber, dass dies kein Problem sein sollte:


```
find  PATH -type d
```


Bedanke mich bereits jetzt für jede Antwort!

bauchin


----------



## Raubkopierer (13. Januar 2010)

Du kannst den Parameter maxdepth benutzen um die maximale Rekursion zu übergeben.
In deinem Fall also -maxdepth 0

Im Umkehrschluss gibt es auch mindepth wenn du etwa nur die Ordner eines der besagten Unterordner haben willst.


----------



## bauchinj (13. Januar 2010)

Danke für die Hilfe!

Ein kleiner Schönheitsfehler gehört an dieser Stelle noch ausgebessert:


```
-maxdepth 1
```

und -maxdepth gehört vor den "Standardparametern" wie zB -type!

MFG


----------

